
 The Facebook tool which turns your mobile into a snoop (Loopt competitor?) - nickb
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article3656103.ece
======
Alex3917
The blatant sexism is paragraph one is vaguely annoying.

